# How do you change the subnet of an IP to match a PC?



## LABachlr (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm networking 2 Mac's and a PC so that files can be shared.  I'm following the instructions here:

http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3020.html

It says to make sure that the subnets of the IP's match, but it does not mention how to change them if they don't.

The setup consists of the following:

iMac running OS X 10.4.10 (subnet of 10...)
Macbook running OS X 10.4.10 (subnet of 10...)
PC running XP Pro (subnet of 192...)
Airport Extreme (the new version with 802.11n technology)

The PC is plugged into the Airport Extreme via an ethernet cable, and both Mac's are wireless.

How do I change the subnet?  Do it change it on the Mac's or PC?


----------



## gsahli (Jul 13, 2007)

The PC is not getting its IP address from the Airport Base Station. Do you have it plugged into the LAN ethernet port (correct one) or the WAN (which normally goes to the cable/DSL modem)?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jul 13, 2007)

gsahli said:


> The PC is not getting its IP address from the Airport Base Station. Do you have it plugged into the LAN ethernet port (correct one) or the WAN (which normally goes to the cable/DSL modem)?



Maybe the static for the PC is static.

Changing the IP configuration is done in the control panel with the network pane. Make sure the "configure ipv4" is set to 'via dhcp".

Otherwise the airport uses a different range for WiFi as for cable connections and that will be quite troublesome.


Good luck, Kees


----------

